# I opened a book . . . .



## Jim_S RIP

“I opened a book and in I strode.
Now nobody can find me.
I've left my chair, my house, my road,
My town and my world behind me.
I'm wearing the cloak, I've slipped on the ring,
I've swallowed the magic potion.
I've fought with a dragon, dined with a king
And dived in a bottomless ocean.
I opened a book and made some friends.
I shared their tears and laughter
And followed their road with its bumps and bends
To the happily ever after.
I finished my book and out I came.
The cloak can no longer hide me.
My chair and my house are just the same,
But I have a book inside me.”


― Julia Donaldson

https://www.goodreads.com/quotes/507739-i-opened-a-book-and-in-i-strode-now-nobody


----------



## Doc




----------



## Jim_S RIP

My Mom retired from the County Library after 30 years.

She would have loved this poem.


----------



## EastTexFrank

My wife has been the head of the local Memorial Library Board for umteen years.  It's her passion.  

I'm going to steal that poem and send it to her.  Thanks.


----------

